# Bratwurst



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Bratwurst*

*Meat:*
7 lbs - pork butt
2 lbs - veal 
or:
4.5 lbs - pork butt
4.5 lbs - wild game

*Ingredients:*
1 pint - whole milk
4 - eggs
2 cups - non-fat dry milk
1 tbsp - white pepper
1 tbsp - mace
1 tsp - ginger
6 tbsp - salt
1 tbsp - liquid smoke (optional)

*Instructions:*
Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ran thru a grinder with a kidney plate. Keep the meat frosty. 
Blend all ingredients well with a whisk
Add spice mixture to meat and mix thoroughly
Grind frosty meat thru a 3/16" plate.
Immediately stuff into 7" long, 32 to 35 mm casings
Store in fridge - 5 days max.
Store in freezer - 15 days max

Notes:
Basic fresh brat recipe, very perishable. 
Parboil the sausages in 150° water or water/beer before cooking on the BBQ grill. 
Makes about 10 lbs (that'a a lot of brats at one time) 
Other spices can be added such as garlic powder, nutmeg, jalapeno, red pepper, cracked black pepper, high-temp cheese, dried beer, etc. The variations are endless.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump for Adam1228


----------



## adam1228 (Mar 3, 2011)

Great man, Thanks. Exactly what I was hoping for. Can't wait to try this one out.


----------

